# help-co sponsor and Spouse visa



## Ulixes (May 1, 2012)

Hi there , 
first of all I would like to thank this forum and all members and moderators of the great help,
I am a Moroccan living and working in Morocco , my wife is British and living in England.she has start doing part time job as she couldn't do full time job when she is bringing up too kids .she is on housing benefits too. 
in fact she couldn't come to live with me in Morocco and leaving kids in the Uk , so the only chance we have that I have to move to the UK and I am looking to live permanently there. 
she has recently contacted solicitor office and they say that she can benefit from the aid and all we need to pay is £ 500 for the application and the lady has giving us a list of documents that we should provide.
actually we do not have much saving as we spent that for our previous holidays , marriage and honeymoon, so ready different posts on this forum I guess we need co sponsor in our situation . 
my father-in-law said that he is looking forward to help us , he is financially fine. 
my question ,is it ok for my wife to claim the housing benefit and we get support for maintenance from my father-in law plus her 16 hours a week , till I have the right to work and get a full time job in UK ? so we could come off all benefits.
does my father-in law needs to provide any documents or just writing a letter would be enough ? 

I am sorry if I have asked many question , It is just very stressful this process and I have a lot of questions in my head. 

Please let me know your answers as soon as you can . 

thank you all for your help


----------



## Ulixes (May 1, 2012)

just trying to have my post again in the first page , thanks


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Have you carefully read the visas and immigration pages on the UKBA site?

UK Border Agency | Home Page

I linked the home page for you. You'll need to click around a lot to find the information you need to understand the best way to go about presenting a potentially successful application to the UKBA.

Good luck, I hope things work out for you and your family. But I think you should be forewarned that we are officially in a recession and jobs are very, very difficult to find in the UK. Unless you have superior qualifications (post-grad, similar), and a reasonable expectation of employment?


----------



## Ulixes (May 1, 2012)

Thank you AnAmericanInScotland I have already gone through the UKBA main website we could provide all the listed documents but we are very concerned about the accommodation / maintenance ,that what I am asking above and co -sponsor help . thanks


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Ulixes said:


> Thank you AnAmericanInScotland I have already gone through the UKBA main website we could provide all the listed documents but we are very concerned about the accommodation / maintenance ,that what I am asking above and co -sponsor help . thanks


Actually the information regarding accomodations, maintenance, and co-sponsor info is there, you just have to click until your eyeballs are burning and threatening to jump out of your head and run away, lol!

Because your sponsor (your wife) is on benefits, as you know, you do need a co-sponsor. About the most I know and can tell you is that the co-sponsor will need to fill out the SUO7 Sponsorship Undertaking form, and gather the supporting documents (original bank statements, mortgage loan info, etc) to add to your application.

I can't remember which of those pages the form is on. It will be on one of the right hand side nav menus as a download, and I think there may be a Guidance Notes download there as well. 

So you can see, Ulixes, you have to click, and click, and click some more to find the info you need.

OH!! Just remembered this-one of the pages there that will help you figure out your applications potential for success is the Immigration Law section 8-also a right hand side nav menu choice, and appears on one of the visa info pages-but again, I can't immediately recall which one.

Hopefully someone with more info will post in, maybe with specific links to pages you need. But then again, maybe not. There aren't a lot of people here who have had the same obstacles to overcome that you have-there isn't much of a knowledge pool here for you to draw on. 

:lol: And now (please-please-please!) someone will come along and prove me wrong. Hopefully, because it's clear you want to be with your family and assume wage earning responsibilities to get your wife and her children off benefits. Personally I think that is wonderful, and I wish I had better info for you. 

Hang in there :boxing: Don't give up.

Make a nice cuppa, and :ranger: the next few days

ETA: and save yourself the money on immigration advisors unless you use one who is approved and listed as an authorised advisor. That list is also posted on the UKBA site, but again, you need to click around, or use the search function and the term immigration advisor.


----------



## Ulixes (May 1, 2012)

Thank you for your help AnAmericanInScotland , seems to me like I have to make a lot of cuppa these coming days , we are doing our best to live with each other. my father in law will be sponsor for the maintenance , for the accommodation my wife receiving house benefit which she can't come off right now , but as soon as I got a job she could, I hope this doesn't affect our application negatively. 
also I am very worried about the change that will take effect in next month.I do not know if anyone has any idea when that gonna happen.
I just hope we are doing the right thing , I do not want any mistake fingers crossed everything crossed we make successful application


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Ulixes said:


> Hi there ,
> first of all I would like to thank this forum and all members and moderators of the great help,
> I am a Moroccan living and working in Morocco , my wife is British and living in England.she has start doing part time job as she couldn't do full time job when she is bringing up too kids .she is on housing benefits too.
> in fact she couldn't come to live with me in Morocco and leaving kids in the Uk , so the only chance we have that I have to move to the UK and I am looking to live permanently there.
> ...


What do you mean by "she couldn't come to live with me and leave kids in UK" Why can't she take the children with her to Morocco? They are yours I presume.

You say you have work in Morocco (which you might not get in the UK) so you are in a better position to support her in Morocco.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Crawford said:


> What do you mean by "she couldn't come to live with me and leave kids in UK" Why can't she take the children with her to Morocco? They are yours I presume.
> 
> You say you have work in Morocco (which you might not get in the UK) so you are in a better position to support her in Morocco.


From the way the OP wrote his first post, I got the distinct impression the children are from a previous relationship and the OP is planning to help his new wife raise them. Which raises the possibility the biological father objects to his children moving country to Morocco. And then there is the financial aspect-visas for three to Morocco as opposed to one to the UK?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> From the way the OP wrote his first post, I got the distinct impression the children are from a previous relationship and the OP is planning to help his new wife raise them. Which raises the possibility the biological father objects to his children moving country to Morocco. And then there is the financial aspect-visas for three to Morocco as opposed to one to the UK?


I just thought that since he already has work in Morocco - and there is no certainty that he will get a job in the near future in the UK - that moving to Morocco would be a better long term proposition.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Crawford said:


> I just thought that since he already has work in Morocco - and there is no certainty that he will get a job in the near future in the UK - that moving to Morocco would be a better long term proposition.


At first glance (and second, given the economy here in the UK at the moment and for the foreseeable future), I'd agree. That's why I mentioned the recession and the difficulty finding work here unless he has a post grad degree in a desirable field when I posted my first reply to Ulixes.

But clearly Ulixes and his wife want to live in the UK-and have her father's support. I hope he has qualifications that will help him in his job search if he is granted the probationary spouse visa, though.


----------



## Ulixes (May 1, 2012)

Well thank you for your concern , the kids are from my wife ex husband , when we choose to live together in the UK it because we do not have other choice for a lot of personal reasons.we have started making our application folders and we just need help and advices from you guys to be able to have good application.Thank you again


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

My question is, why isn't the father in law supporting his daughter with two kids already, instead of letting them claim benefits? if he is capable of really supporting his new son in law as well when there are hardly any jobs, except for the odd specialist with good qualifications.


----------



## rainbow13 (Aug 22, 2012)

*how are things*



Ulixes said:


> Thank you AnAmericanInScotland I have already gone through the UKBA main website we could provide all the listed documents but we are very concerned about the accommodation / maintenance ,that what I am asking above and co -sponsor help . thanks


Hello I read your post and I wish I could offer more help how did you get on ? did you manage to get your visa must be very frustrating for you I think its admirable that you are fighting for your love do you have your visa yet?Inchallah will be soon


----------

